# Who's The Accuser?



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Ya know, in a court of law, the accused has the right to know who the accuser is. Why don't the mods "out" the tattle-tale when threads get yanked?

Yeah, I'm gettin irritable & irascible about this!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

am not an expert on how they figure out what is and isn't appropriate (in any forum) but I happened across one yesterday- dont know why, but clicked on GC.

I never go there. Too nasty.
Boy, was the op offensive! Even for GC.
What surprised me, I guess, was that op actually put quite a bit of time, and skill with fonts, etc, into her nasty butt wiping opinion.
I posted something understated (but felt like saying 'who the h do you think you are? Then, I realized who she 'thought' she was.....) 
Then I went outside to check on chickens. I came in, decided to delete my reply. Didn't want to be associated with her post. Went to it, and it had already been deleted.
That person might 'think' she is one thing, but she certainly convinced me that she is something else.....
Anyway, after that long story, sheesh, I dont have any idea....who does. Maybe they just check in on stuff sometimes.
Nothing here offends me.
If something offends me, I go elsewhere.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I suspect it's someone suffering from cabin fever with too much time on their hands. By summer most of the married peeps will be too busy in their gardens to read ST threads so there should be fewer complaints. Maybe not. BTW, 'twasn't me.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

'Zackly! If it offends you (Not you, Sherry!) But, if it OFFENDS you, PLEASE JUST LEAVE!!! And leave us the Heck alone!!!


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

It was not me!!

I find it curious......even when another venue (proboard) is provided, people still complain.

If you don't like the rules/policies here......why do you come here???....and why do you stay here?????

I get the impression that a few like the fact that they get their posts/threads pulled.......I wonder if they think they are impressing anyone???..........do they think that it is a sign of a high IQ???:sob:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

billooo2 said:


> It was not me!!
> 
> I find it curious......even when another venue (proboard) is provided, people still complain.
> 
> ...


No, no, no! WE come here because we LIKE it here! Obviously there are those who DON'T like it here, and feel the need to report stuff that offends them!I don't really care all that much that the thread was yanked; just have a hard time dealing with "snitches".


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I have been off line (at least here) with nothing to post. I never saw any of the threads that got pulled so I can't comment on what the content was. I do agree with Bill though as to how some post knowing they will get pulled or at least will push the envelope. I guess they want to make a game of it and see what they can slip past the mods. 

Now I will comment on this whole G so called rating. It was never G rated until recently and the mods can argue that all they want but it never was. In the past some really graphic posts were made and never got pulled but that is past. NOW they say it is G so unless you like arguing with the powers that be you either have to live with it or make a move somewhere else. Personally I think it is just a way to force us to go to the proboard which no one seems to like anyway. 

IMO it is not ST people that are complaining but non singles that happen on a post and get upset but who knows and what purpose does it serve to know.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Maybe the married peeps who visit ST and are OFFENDED by single people flirting and cutting up, well, maybe they should look at themselves and determine why they are offended by people doing what they do. Perhaps instead of coming to ST and being offended by the goings on, maybe they should spend some time with their spouses "offending" each other and leave the single folks to their socializing.

When I find something that offends me elsewhere on HT (and I've seen plenty to offend) I either make a comment about it or just move on. More often I just move on. If you keep feeding the shark, eventually you'll look like food too.


katydidagain said:


> I suspect it's someone suffering from cabin fever with too much time on their hands. By summer most of the married peeps will be too busy in their gardens to read ST threads so there should be fewer complaints. Maybe not. BTW, 'twasn't me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Is there any way that, when you delete a thread, you can leave it up and just point out that it's deleted, so that everybody else has the chance to be equally offended? I think it's extremely unfair that some people get to be offended more than other people. I'm offended that I'm not offended.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Life is far too short to be concerned about who gets offended on the Internet and why!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Not all married peeps get offended by what goes on in ST - lol..
but then again, it takes a whale of a lot to offend me.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

be happy and have fun and you will be attacked,reported and tared and feathered.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

If you replace the word "offend" with a four letter word, such as "work" this thread would be worked. And worked good.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I think it's rather offensive to assume that it is married people. The Mods do read the threads ya know...........


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

"Scuse me but is there not still an IGNORE to click on???


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

nehimama said:


> No, no, no! WE come here because we LIKE it here! Obviously there are those who DON'T like it here, and feel the need to report stuff that offends them!I don't really care all that much that the thread was yanked; just have a hard time dealing with "snitches".


 Nehi.....I usually enjoy your posts......these recent ones seem to be contradictory......

You say that you like it here......but you are complaining about the policies. It leaves me wondering which statement is real......if you do 
not like the policies......the proboard is provided for your entertainment.

You are blaming some "snitches"????......what evidence do you have that there are actually any snitches???? Are you imitating Don Q, and just "tiliting at windmills????"


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

I'm new here so I want to be careful not to offend anyone.
Personally, I'm not very easily offended and seldom see any of the offending posts.
Oh.I am married

But, I assume the policies that are being enforced by the mods because the owners want that.
I look at it like the sign on restaurants "No Shirt, No Shoes, No Service"
It's their right.
If I don't want to wear shirt or shoes, I don't have to go there.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I am offended that I never got a chance to BE offended.
I guess I will have to spend more time here to make sure I get my fair share.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

starjj said:


> Personally I think it is just a way to force us to go to the proboard which no one seems to like anyway.
> .


The proboard has been available for years.......I think that it speaks "volumes"..........if that was the type of discourse that people truly prefer.....and if the majority of the participants preferred that kind of discourse.....then the PROBOARD would be the busy place.....and there would be little activity on ST.

Over the years, there has been sporadic flurries of activity on the Proboard, but it is usually short-lived.....and, at times has gone for weeks and months with NO activity.

If my memory serves me correctly......the more strict, 'G' guidelines started after the last fiasco with SW.

And if you look at the top of the page.....the subtitle under Homesteading Today says...."Neighborly help and Friendly Advice."


2 questions.....
1......Why isn't the Proboard the busy place if you think that most people prefer that type of discourse??
2......Why do people stay if they don't like the policies???


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome to the cool club! I like you more and more each day, Nehi. Here's a hint...it's singles and it's not about being offended.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Billoo not everyone visits Proboard and it's not really easy to navigate over there when you're used to the easy navigation here. The biggest drawback is not all of the talk is rated for proboard. You can be flirty on one thread here and then the next one in line could be about your bread baking adventures. 

And yes, Shrek, I know you can have multiple tabs or windows open, but there is a convenience factor of having it all in one place.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

billooo2 said:


> The proboard has been available for years.......I think that it speaks "volumes"..........if that was the type of discourse that people truly prefer.....and if the majority of the participants preferred that kind of discourse.....then the PROBOARD would be the busy place.....and there would be little activity on ST.
> 
> Over the years, there has been sporadic flurries of activity on the Proboard, but it is usually short-lived.....and, at times has gone for weeks and months with NO activity.
> 
> ...


I think the whole G rating started long after SW. 

First question--IMO only-- I think it makes people feel like they are being regulated to somewhere they don't really want to be. Why banish people to another board? I KNOW the answer as to why but I think it makes people irrated they have to go there to post.

Second question--They stay because they consider others here their friends and they feel like they have the "right to be here". Until someone starts their own forum with their own rules and their own mods the problem will continue.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

billooo2 said:


> If you don't like the rules/policies here......why do you come here???....and why do you stay here?????


I only come here to see what the couple of people that I like post or if they even post any longer. Again, the G rating isn't a factor. It isn't a factor to most who leave.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

starjj said:


> I think the whole G rating started long after SW.
> 
> Second question--They stay because they consider others here their friends and they feel like they have the "right to be here". Until someone starts their own forum with their own rules and their own mods the problem will continue.


Feel free to start your own board.......others have done it in the past....actively recruited people from here.......I don't know of any that survived very long.....who knows???....you may have better luck!!!!

Everyone has a "right" to participate here......but there are rules.......
if they don't like the rules, then they have alternatives. On second thought.....since I believe this forum is privately owned.....there are probably limits on those "rights" :shrug:

Gee......the proboard is "inconvenient"..?!?!......

Let me see......if says there are 104 viewing the forum right now.....but 
how many are complaining?????.......perhaps my math is defiecient, but it does not seem to me that it is no where close to a majority that are complaining...:shrug:

This discussion occurs from time to time......and each time, those initiating it seem to think that they are doing something new....:sob:

There was a "time lag" from the time SW left until the 'G' rating started. I am not sure......but I think that part of the reason for the time lag was to make a decision as to whether or not ST would remain a part of HT.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

billooo2 said:


> Gee......the proboard is "inconvenient"..?!?!......


 Yup, it is.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

The chicken that cackles the most is usually the one that laid the egg. Either that or the one who laid it is now sitting there checking out what hatched.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

....or both.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

starjj said:


> I have been off line (at least here) with nothing to post. I never saw any of the threads that got pulled so I can't comment on what the content was. I do agree with Bill though as to how some post knowing they will get pulled or at least will push the envelope. I guess they want to make a game of it and see what they can slip past the mods.
> 
> Now I will comment on this whole G so called rating. It was never G rated until recently and the mods can argue that all they want but it never was. In the past some really graphic posts were made and never got pulled but that is past. NOW they say it is G so unless you like arguing with the powers that be you either have to live with it or make a move somewhere else. Personally I think it is just a way to force us to go to the proboard which no one seems to like anyway.
> 
> IMO it is not ST people that are complaining but non singles that happen on a post and get upset but who knows and what purpose does it serve to know.


Starjj is right. It used to be PG13 and that limitation was set by the board owner. 
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...folks-we-had-thread-deleted-last-night-2.html specifically post #33.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/country-singletree/431162-gentle-reminder.html

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...217-those-registered-pb-singletree-board.html Specifically post #3

So, I assume the new owners have set the site standards. I don't understand why it's such a big deal for the mods to say such. All the cloak and dagger stuff about the guidelines seems silly.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

billooo2 said:


> Feel free to start your own board.......others have done it in the past....actively recruited people from here.......I don't know of any that survived very long.....who knows???....you may have better luck!!!!
> 
> Everyone has a "right" to participate here......but there are rules.......
> if they don't like the rules, then they have alternatives. On second thought.....since I believe this forum is privately owned.....there are probably limits on those "rights" :shrug:
> ...



Dude , no offense, but you seem offended by her opinion. I didnt read anything insulting or demeaning. Just someone posting an opinion.

I not only dont know if i like the probiard ya'll refrence, i dont know what it is.

No offense!


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Tommyice said:


> Yup, it is.


 
It has been a while since I have been there. I don't remember it being difficult......

"Finger Fatigue????""......too many keys to hit can be so exhausting!!!!

or is it the syndrome....."Why can't the world be the way I want it to be?"

Sorry, but I have seen this board when the moderation goes too far the other way. It wasn't pretty......and a lot of people left.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

A small white sack of warm donut balls seems to make everything all better.

Y'all want some? I will share.

:donut:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

billooo2 said:


> Nehi.....I usually enjoy your posts......these recent ones seem to be contradictory......
> 
> You say that you like it here......but you are complaining about the policies. It leaves me wondering which statement is real......if you do
> not like the policies......the proboard is provided for your entertainment.
> ...


No, I'm not complaining about the policies. I fully understand & do try my best to comply. I truly enjoy interacting with all of the good people here. 

Yup, I'm probably "tilting at windmills", as I have not a shred of proof that there are offended folks or snitches or tattle-tales. 

We're all entitled to our opinions & I'm just gettin' mine out there.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Bill you bored and looking to pick a fight with no one in particular?

Feeding time is over!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Hey, do I have to head for the kitchen and make a batch of cookies!?

AND, I'm married, come here and am not offended. But then, not much can offend me.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

mickm said:


> Dude , no offense, but you seem offended by her opinion. I didnt read anything insulting or demeaning. Just someone posting an opinion.
> 
> I not only dont know if i like the probiard ya'll refrence, i dont know what it is.
> 
> No offense!


No offense taken.

The proboard was set up by Shrek to provide a place for discourse that exceeded the limits of HT. It gets utililized from time to time.....but usually there is little or no activity over there.

When there is activity over there, the posters will sometimes post a notice on ST, and say something like, "the cool people are over on the proboard." But the activity is usually short-lived. Which gives me the impression that the majority of the people do not prefer that type of discourse.

I do get irritated when people think that the world should change according to their whims and wishes.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

rkintn said:


> Starjj is right. It used to be PG13 and that limitation was set by the board owner.
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...folks-we-had-thread-deleted-last-night-2.html specifically post #33.
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/country-singletree/431162-gentle-reminder.html
> ...


You are correct....immediately after the departure of SW, it was PG-13.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nehi, I didn't see the thread that got deleted but as hard as I try, I can't imagine you offending anybody. Gee Whillikers people!


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks, Bill! I wasnt aware of that.


Many ways to be offensive, and still be G rated. I am infact never offended by the perverse, or vulgar, but am often offended by the stupid!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Bill002, you've been away awhile..
ST was still running along barely PG13 and often R unless someone complained..until VERY recently it was announced to be a "G"
rating...
I clearly recall asking for a "G" rating in the past and being told to move along if I didn't like it here..I ignore posts I don't like..sometimes, it's the entire forum, sometimes not..There are always folks who get a kick out of being crude and vulgar, suggestive and what they think is sexually hysterically funny..

I reported one post in the past year..it was totally crude and directed at one individual..bad form..
IMHO, the people who flag posts on ST usually are NOT ST posters..they are the folks from other forums on HT ..

Edited to add:
Nehi would be the very LAST person to post anything crude and vulgar..!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

rkintn said:


> Starjj is right. It used to be PG13 and that limitation was set by the board owner.
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...folks-we-had-thread-deleted-last-night-2.html specifically post #33.
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/country-singletree/431162-gentle-reminder.html
> ...


Thanks ! A "low R rating" isn't "G".........!!!!!


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Tommyice said:


> Bill you bored and looking to pick a fight with no one in particular?
> 
> Feeding time is over!


I have seen what it is like when the moderation goes too far the other direction.........it ain't pretty.

Shrek and Terri are trying to moderate according to the owners of HT. They may not be perfect, but they are trying. 

I do get irritated when people complain because the world does not always change according to their whims and wishes.

I also get irritated when a few people make several posts......and then they try to pretend that they are the majority.......

I find it rather bizarre when someone proclaims how much they like it here.....and then complain about the moderation.....:shrug:

I have criticized Shrek at times in the past.......and I believe that I should back him up when he is trying to do the right thing.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I didn't see anywhere in the original post criticism expressed. A question and opinion was posed. Pretty simple. I wasn't offended in the least...now, pass those donut balls


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

bostonlesley said:


> Bill002, you've been away awhile..
> ST was still running along barely PG13 and often R unless someone complained..until VERY recently it was announced to be a "G"
> rating...
> I clearly recall asking for a "G" rating in the past and being told to move along if I didn't like it here..I ignore posts I don't like..sometimes, it's the entire forum, sometimes not..There are always folks who get a kick out of being crude and vulgar, suggestive and what they think is sexually hysterically funny..
> ...


Thanks, Lesley.

I remember the days of "almost absent moderation"....and the things that some people were allowed to get away with......and when others complained.....the complainers were told to leave....

I, speaking for myself, would much prefer a little 'too much moderation' than a return to those old days.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Well I finally bit the bullet and signed up for proboard. Got an eyeful I got to tell ya that. Learned a lot about some people in a different light there. 

I was not offended at all with the recent posting and was happy to see that in the recent last couple of weeks singletree has been able to get along and support each other. That is what I really like about being a part of this little family. Which was why I was surprised to have seen it taken down. Nothing on the net is G rated any more, and you can barely even find kids movies that are G rated. We just don't live in that world during this point and time.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Could someone point me towards the proboard? 

Sorry, i dont see it.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

mickm said:


> Could someone point me towards the proboard?
> 
> Sorry, i dont see it.


http://thesingletree.proboards.com/


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Proboard is nice and all and I am sure it serves its purpose but homesteading is where it is at. And single tree is the place I go because I don't like posting all over the other part of Homesteading. To hard to keep track of where I am posting and during the day I don't have time, it is hit and miss at best. 

When it gets all snarky and people are being cruel to each other and lashing out that is when enough is enough and the drama just needs to stop.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm wondering how much freedom is allowed on the proboard. The same group hangs out there. Shrek, do we have to put up with their crap on the proboard too?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

G-Rating is relative as is everything ... I am amazed and amused at the blatant innuendos throughout these so-called child/family friendly movies with the safe ratings of G.

:donut:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> G-Rating is relative as is everything ... I am amazed and amused at the blatant innuendos throughout these so-called child/family friendly movies with the safe ratings of G.
> 
> :donut:


 
Rugrats on Nickelodeon(90's cartoon) was absolute genius at using g-rated innuendo. I remember rolling on the floor and my kids are like wha???


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

The only thing I (married lady) find offensive lately is the way the Texans are playing!! 

This board waxes and wanes, and fighting about fighting is sometimes all folks have to do on here.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Nehi--hacking somebody off is a good thing, it means you are alive. If you are doing it by spreading your own unhappiness around that is Not a Good Thing. If you are hacking people off by being colorful and spicy and your wonderful YOU, well they can just talk to the hand, their loss.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

((( Texans )))

...


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

billooo2 said:


> You are correct....immediately after the departure of SW, it was PG-13.



Look at the dates again. The oldest one is just a little over a year old. The SW stuff happened a bit further back.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I am not sure why some think it is the married ST visitors that are reporting posts as unsuitable? I am married, am open minded and if I don't like the direction a thread is going, I leave it. I can't say I have run across anything I have found offensive yet. Maybe I'm not trying hard enough.

Mary


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

billooo2 said:


> Feel free to start your own board.......others have done it in the past....actively recruited people from here.......I don't know of any that survived very long.....who knows???....you may have better luck!!!!
> 
> Everyone has a "right" to participate here......but there are rules.......
> if they don't like the rules, then they have alternatives. On second thought.....since I believe this forum is privately owned.....there are probably limits on those "rights" :shrug:
> ...


Excuse me Bill BUT you did ask questions didn't you? I was NOT stating I wanted to start my own forum or wanted to leave. I was giving my opinion as to WHY people stayed and answered your questions with IMO. So you get offened by THAT. Pretty silly isn't it AND you didn't even read it correctly but then I am not surprised.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

mickm said:


> Dude , no offense, but you seem offended by her opinion. I didnt read anything insulting or demeaning. Just someone posting an opinion.
> 
> I not only dont know if i like the probiard ya'll refrence, i dont know what it is.
> 
> No offense!


Thank You! I was just stating IMO not offering it as advise or wanting to do such. I didn't expect it to be taken that I was suggesting it as a solution but as usual someone has to jump on someone else. Everyone thinks that all opinions are welcome ONLY if they agree with theirs I guess.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

starjj said:


> Excuse me Bill BUT you did ask questions didn't you? I was NOT stating I wanted to start my own forum or wanted to leave. I was giving my opinion as to WHY people stayed and answered your questions with IMO. So you get offened by THAT. Pretty silly isn't it AND you didn't even read it correctly but then I am not surprised.


Sorry, Starjj,
I was not offended. Apparently I misunderstood what you were saying.....I interpreted that you were hoping for another board to start. 

Yep, I am fallible.....I make mistakes on a regular basis.

And, yes, I do get irritated when people expect the rest of the world to change to suit their whims and wishes.......if that makes me a bad person in your eyes......then so be it.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

IMO I think it's just plain ridiculous to edit a singles section so children can read it(I mean this section is for "singles"). Put a password on ST, every other "questionable" site out there makes you click an "I am an adult" box. 

BTW, the whole of HT pops up as questionable on my niece's computer which has parental software. 

Do I lean on fences? sure I do. it's my nature, not gonna make myself neurotic and suppress it tho. THough I do realize if I break the fence I'll be hamburger.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Do you guys not understand that the mods read the threads too, and can remove it without a single complaint? Yeesh
Blaming "married people" or people that get offended, isnt fair, its ridiculous.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

cindilu said:


> Well I finally bit the bullet and signed up for proboard. Got an eyeful I got to tell ya that. Learned a lot about some people in a different light there.
> 
> I was not offended at all with the recent posting and was happy to see that in the recent last couple of weeks singletree has been able to get along and support each other. That is what I really like about being a part of this little family. Which was why I was surprised to have seen it taken down. Nothing on the net is G rated any more, and you can barely even find kids movies that are G rated. We just don't live in that world during this point and time.



I went to the proboards once, and yeah I got an eyeful of a certain poster here and it honestly made me sick to my stomach.
Never been back.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Shygal said:


> I went to the proboards once, and yeah I got an eyeful of a certain poster here and it honestly made me sick to my stomach.
> Never been back.


I never had a desire to go there. If I don't know enough about human nature and sexuality by this age, I think that I can do without the knowledge.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Reckon where that rascal is off to these days. We need some of that unique insight into these goings-on....or maybe not.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Shygal said:


> Do you guys not understand that the mods read the threads too, and can remove it without a single complaint? Yeesh
> Blaming "married people" or people that get offended, isnt fair, its ridiculous.


 But are you properly offended? This ain't gonna stop until you are.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Some like SG say that PB is too risque for her talents
Some say that this ST is too bawdy and needs to be reined
Some say that its bawdy here, but it dosent bother them
Some say that its fine here and to just leave things alone
Some say that if they see something they dont like, they leave it alone.

Some of those arguments have several people who agree with them
Some only have one or 2 who agree with them
We cant agree with each other over stuff
Terri and Jay have to operate the room with instructions from elsewhere
Theres no way that one set of rules will appease us all
The mods have tried their best by providing 2 places for us to express ourselves, BUT, most people wont go there, and some would rather die, a la A Christmas Carol.

All I can say, IS, looking at the problems with your own view points in mind, aint gonna solve the problems.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I proposed a solution, which, like my dating ideas on here has likely flew by the wayside.
That is
For Jay and Terri to put all pulled posts on pb and in the same vein they advise us that a posting has been pulled for review, they instead advise us that the post was put on pb so that we can go look at it. That way, its still able to be viewed, AND It might wein a few more over there, so as to make posting over there a worth while effort.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Another thing. Many people get hacked cause they made a posting that got, in time, pulled. Those people usually feel a bit sore, befuddled, and cannot understand what they had said to cause their post to get pulled. 
Thing is, It likely isnt their post that did it so much as following posts that took it off track altogether, OR went way deeper in sensibility than, for this forum should have.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> Some like SG say that PB is too risque for her talents



Didn't say it was too risque. I'm an adult 

What I said was it made me sick to my stomach, as in gross, disgusting, nauseating, to see a poster here, without any restraints. Theres adult risque, and then there is creepiness.

Its sort of walking in on your parents having sex


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I missed all the brewhaha....at least I wasn't the reason the threads were pulled!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> I proposed a solution, which, like my dating ideas on here has likely flew by the wayside.
> That is
> For Jay and Terri to put all pulled posts on pb and in the same vein they advise us that a posting has been pulled for review, they instead advise us that the post was put on pb so that we can go look at it. That way, its still able to be viewed, AND It might wein a few more over there, so as to make posting over there a worth while effort.


As I recall, Shrek tried that in the past.. Moving posts and announcing that they had been placed in the PB part.. Didn't work..


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I posted that on the wrong thread...I meant the other one you started, Nehi!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I kinda like that idea ... It's been tried before? Let's try it again!

:donut:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

billooo2 said:


> I do get irritated when people think that the world should change according to their whims and wishes.


Just as it gets irritating for others to have someone that doesn't post much come in and try to tell them how and what they should be posting.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Terri in WV said:


> Just as it gets irritating for others to have someone that doesn't post much come in and try to tell them how and what they should be posting.


At least I am not trying to change what has been established as guidelines.....:shrug:

Edited to add......I just checked the name of this site......yep, it is still the same....."Homesteadoing Today, Neighborly Help and Friendly Advice."


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

mickm said:


> Could someone point me towards the proboard?
> 
> Sorry, i dont see it.


It is located at http://thesingletree.proboards.com/

To register you will need to register as mickm and use the same email address as you used when you registered on HomesteadingToday.

Once I cross reference your account registration to ensure that you are the same user here on HT hosted Singletree as you are on PB hosted Singletree I approve your account there.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

starjj said:


> Thank You! I was just stating IMO not offering it as advise or wanting to do such. I didn't expect it to be taken that I was suggesting it as a solution but as usual someone has to jump on someone else. Everyone thinks that all opinions are welcome ONLY if they agree with theirs I guess.


 
Are you referring to me???

Jumping on someone???

For me there is a HUGE difference between 'disagreement' and 'personal attack.'l 

IMO 2 people can have disagreements without personally attacking anyone. From time to time, we have disgreements on this forum.....but we almost always still stayed friends.........are you saying that is no longer true (as far as you are concerned)?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I have tried and tried and tried to log on over there from my phone, but it won't let me.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Getting deep in here tonight folks. Best give your britches leg a roll or two.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

glazed said:


> I have tried and tried and tried to log on over there from my phone, but it won't let me.


Glazed, are you using Tapatalk app? Does the app crash when you try? I've had the same problem for months. I can log onto other proboard forums, but STcrashes.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

No, I just go straight to the bookmarked site ... I haven't downloaded the app, should I? 

...


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

After so many failed attempts it also wants you to include the security code...are you scrolling down to see the whole screen? Maybe that is the problem.

I didn't have to download an app to be able to access it from my phone either....mine just goes anywhere.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Yes I entered the security codes each time ... Stand up guy, patch of grass, how now brown cow, and something else I can't recall at this moment.

...


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> No, I just go straight to the bookmarked site ... I haven't downloaded the app, should I?
> 
> ...


oops, my bad. I use tapatalk to access HT. I downloaded the Proboards app for Proboards. I have no idea how to report a problem, but I obviously have one.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

I finally found and joined the other board.I don't have any special apps and it works fine with my phone so far.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I just don't get the Proboards thing. If you get banned over here, you get banned from there as well. Why? Aren't they two different boards with two different set of standards? Why are bannings linked?

Last year, we were strictly told that PG was allowed here. I believe it was said that anything you saw on primetime TV was okay (which makes no sense to me, since you can say the A-word and B-word on primetime TV, and I don't THINK those are PG rated, but PG13+?)... Anyway, the whole thing gives me a headache. We're all adults here. It's just ridiculous that I can't use the D-word. I mean, REALLY?! I'm an adult, and I have to say D-word?!

This part of the board is for SINGLE ADULTS. Kids should not be allowed in this part of the site. We make GC unavailable to newbies... Why can't we make ST unavailable to kids? 

Part of being a single adult is the subject of sex. I just don't get how to have a board based on single adults that doesn't include it. And trying to "prettify" it by changing words so kids don't understand it just makes it seem ridiculous...

My worst pet peeve about this place is the constantly changing rules and regulations, which never get discussed, and we are never told there is a change until someone breaks one. (From PG13 to G without a discussion, or an announcement?) Censoring myself to present things like I'm talking to a 5-year-old just irks me.

Yeah, I don't have to post here if it bugs me. I know. I like some of the people who post here, and some of the topics interest me. But censoring myself constantly gets really old and kills off my desire to post and be interactive most of the time.

Why doesn't everyone go to the Proboard? Because we are human beings and we like things simple and easy. I click on HT and it has all the topics I want to read. If I want to go to PB, I've got to go to another site... I already GO to other forums... I don't want to add yet another thing to the list.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Terri in WV said:


> Just as it gets irritating for others to have someone that doesn't post much come in and try to tell them how and what they should be posting.


Just wondering......was there some sort of "Quota System" instituted??

How does it work.....total posts made??? number of posts/day??? number of posts/week????.....or per month????

When was this policy started????

Bill......just wondering.....:shrug:


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Again, Shrek, I have attempted for the 137th time to login to proboard.
I dont know how.
What is the deal?
It's like getting on the freeway with a destination in mind, getting detoured only to end up in the same place.....where you started.....
I did the facebook thing.
I did the password thing.
I did the cursing thing. Then I did it all again.

This pb better be worth my effort.......better be something good on there to read....grumble.. HELP! I want to see what the others see!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i joined the proboard some time ago although i haven't tried to access it yet. i might have the same trouble. although if it is as bad as shy says then i probably dont want to. i joined in case ST went down and i figured that's where everyone would be . ~Georgia.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

What if Shrek got paid twenty bucks to pull a random thread just to mess with people just to wrk everyone up for his own personal amusement there'd be three pages of people telling him how to do his job better who the mole was the way that it should be who should n shouldn't be here an the thread that is usually is in this exact place by the person that got there thread pulled. There she be a sticky I got my thread pulled.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

What if all the threads got pulled every night while I was asleep and other threads put back in their place that said exactly the same thing, just a different word here and there so it would seem different to me than it was last time I saw it. All just to make me insanely paranoid? And everybody in on it except me. It's not like that couldn't happen. I mean, is there any evidence that it's not happening?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Life has finally entered the forum again!!! Nice to see the MIA back (Mav, Fowler). 




It is so dead in here that I am about to get drunk on Bourbon Cake.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Fowler said:


> Oh...I understand now!!!, Some people are just born with a corn cob stuck in the lower orifice area......I think the disease is called irritable bowel syndrome, the cure is a good healthy chuckle at yourself....once you master this, everything else just seems petty. Happy New Year!!!...if I were you I would consider making this a New Years Resolution. That's my neighborly, friendly advice for today,


Have you confused me with the owners of the site??? 

As far as I know I was just supporting Shrek and Terri.......and some people seem to think that I........I cannot figure out why they are blaming me for the policies of the owner....??????

Oh.....is it because I dared to disagree with certain ones "grumblings?"...???


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Anybody got popcorn or fudge going?? I got Dr. Pepper and coffee...


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

arcticow said:


> Anybody got popcorn or fudge going?? I got Dr. Pepper and coffee...


hurry, hurry!!! before the thread gets pulled!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

A couple of comments.

To start with, you have to be approved at the proboard. In order to be approved, you have to use the same user name AND the same e-mail addy as what you use on HT.This is too prevent kids from registering on the proboard.

And, kids ARE interested in sex and dating. The underage crew THAT I KNOW OF have since reached the age of 18, but, no dought there are other 13 year olds to take their place. We do keep them off the proboard, but they are welcome at ST. ST is a public part of HT: the person who can read the one can read the other!


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well Zong u are not insanely paranoid everyone has a voice of reason in whatever form u choose to see me in. In this case it's words on a keyboard or maybe when you were little I was an imanginary friend. Any way I've always been there for u! There is know way that a conspiracy of one or a few people would orca straight sevaral different user names n attempt to torcher poor souls such as yourself. I mean who's the crazy one the person with multiple ids or the person who suspects them n attempts to prove there sanity.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, its like those emails that I keep getting from Psychic Friends Network saying "you *will* open this" and I always open it to see what's so important that I would open it. Sometimes you just can't help it, you got to know. You know?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Of course this does seem that it could be a limited computer program that repeats the same posts an threads an people in variations of the original program.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

I started a thread called "7 ways to get a thread deleted" and had about a hundred snappy comebacks to post, but I went ahead and pre-deleted it. See? it worked.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

How many times can you use poo in a sentence?

The poo fairy flings poo down by the poo farm. I only got up to 3, my creative poo is not flowing today, I must be pooped.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Poo poo poo u. U aren't a very good poo fairy! U better get working on it


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't know. I hope you haven't reached your limit. Feces doesn't have that same savoir faire.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I can tell u one easy way zong to get thread deleted announce in a thread that u like or getting together with someone. That usually wrks extremely well.
Edited technically people can't read minds so I added the missing part of my sentence to make sense. But really was waste of time cause it would get misinterpreted into something remotely close to what it said. An somehow turned into a thread about myself which it would be easier to think than type being all about me!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Speaking of which, I have a nine foot high, working volcano, made completely out of dog doo. I was going to post that over in the creative thread, but the perfect opportunity just came up. I call it Fee Cowl Mounting. It's kind of artsy, but smells fartsy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

I was chained to someone once, and he cut my hand off with an axe because the blood hounds were after us, and I threw pepper all around the chicken lot, because I only had one hand and just happened to have a peppershaker hidden on me.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Is there something leaking into the water in ST?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Maverick is saying what I'm thinking. Again. Can I report that to just anybody? Or what. Wait, what if I just took it up with him? NAW, that would be too easy. Huh huh "NAW"-inspiring.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Terri said:


> ST is a public part of HT: the person who can read the one can read the other!


We all understand this... But obviously the majority of the population disagrees with this being a policy. WHY is it a policy that kids are allowed on a Singles board? Is there a point to it? Why do they need access to information geared toward adult, single homesteaders? I think that it's fine that there is a limit of raunch that the owners would like to see here, but for the life of me, I just don't understand why kids are allowed access to the Singles section.

You say that the PB makes us use the same name and password to filter out kids. (Which makes no sense to me - I could be a 10-year-old who checked the "I'm over age 13" box when I joined this site - that proves nothing...) So if being a member of this site certifies that I'm not a child, then there should be an easy way to set a way for only us "adults" to have access the Singles part of the the site, right? Maybe we check the, "I understand that by accessing this part of the site, I may encounter sexually-themed topics" box when we click on the ST link or something...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Terri said:


> A couple of comments.
> 
> To start with, you have to be approved at the proboard. In order to be approved, you have to use the same user name AND the same e-mail addy as what you use on HT.This is too prevent kids from registering on the proboard.
> 
> And, kids ARE interested in sex and dating. The underage crew THAT I KNOW OF have since reached the age of 18, but, no dought there are other 13 year olds to take their place. We do keep them off the proboard, but they are welcome at ST. ST is a public part of HT: the person who can read the one can read the other!


Terri, I'm just trying to get my head around this...you're saying there are 13 year olds checking in here for dating advice??? that there are HT prents that wouldsend their 13 year olds to the Singletree section to cruise for dating perspective? I think my head just spun a little....I mena, I would put that under the umbrella of the Countrysde Families section, no way in a million years would I send my underage child to a Singles section for ideas about datiung. For one thing totally stage of life inappropriate, and another it's--I can't think of the right word but in general just not "right"--to put that onus of "13 year olds are voyeuring on adult dating issues" on the participants here. 

It would take a REALLY mature kid to be able to process a lot of our stories...I mean, for myself I would present my story a totallydifferent way to a 13 year old than to a peer.

I'm like wow. We're editing for the peepign Toms essentially? I mean, I'm kinda creeped out at the thought of HT parents sending their kids here to the Singles section for dating advice. Kinda floored. 

Is this really what I'm thinking? Please set me straight. If this really is the case and the reasoning of the owners...dang.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

billooo2 said:


> So, this is your idea of 'neighborly, friendly advice"....?!?!
> 
> Thanks for letting *us* know.
> 
> Actually, I laugh a lot at some of these posts!!!!!!


 
Ummmm....everyboby knew...but you. Your the last to know.

As daddy always said "if you aint first you're last"!!!


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

wyld thang said:


> Terri, I'm just trying to get my head around this...you're saying there are 13 year olds checking in here for dating advice??? that there are HT prents that wouldsend their 13 year olds to the Singletree section to cruise for dating perspective? I think my head just spun a little....I mena, I would put that under the umbrella of the Countrysde Families section, no way in a million years would I send my underage child to a Singles section for ideas about datiung. For one thing totally stage of life inappropriate, and another it's--I can't think of the right word but in general just not "right"--to put that onus of "13 year olds are voyeuring on adult dating issues" on the participants here.
> 
> It would take a REALLY mature kid to be able to process a lot of our stories...I mean, for myself I would present my story a totallydifferent way to a 13 year old than to a peer.
> 
> ...


Why did you think that this was a dating site???


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Poop, there goes all the fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Mystery Scooby-Doo Poo thread copies for sale!! Cheap. Call BR549. Inhale helium and talk like Donald Duck so I know it's not a moderator.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

This thread is not what I think it should be! I'll draw my own conclusions n force them upon u


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Fowler, thanks for pulling out the stops on the troll.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm going to change my tag line to that.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

HEY, NO LAUGHING! NO THREAD DRIFTING! 





poop.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

I think Fowler must have gotten my naked pictures. I keep shaking the phone and clicking "messages" She has the same phone number, she's the division manager for "everything beyond the end of the driveway"


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

"Note to self"

Need water proof phone for looking at naked pitcures of zong in the shower.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Poo is getting deep in here, this is a serious pooping matter!!!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have nothing to add other than I love my new signature line.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Be careful!! I screwed up my new laff top computer bad in the shower.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the new owners of HT are cracking down and we all are going to the tow the line now.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

To all you poo nay-sayers and YOU KNOW who YOU ARE!!!!

[youtube]yj1dXxTNses[/youtube]


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Eventually they'll have to go to sleep. If we set up a schedule, once we find out when they sleep, we can all come on and have an unmoderated screaming hissy. And then we can delete it ourselves, before they wake up, and we can keep making snide references to the USH thread.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Dusting off the wand...from the days when laughter filled the forum...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

The beer fairy!!!!!!! I missed him so...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

zong said:


> Eventually they'll have to go to sleep. If we set up a schedule, once we find out when they sleep, we can all come on and have an unmoderated screaming hissy. And then we can delete it ourselves, before they wake up, and we can keep making snide references to the USH thread.


dibs on second shift !!!!!!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I have recieved an official photo of the person in question.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

foxfiredidit said:


> I have recieved an official photo of the person in question.


Goodness! How did YOU get a pic of my newest BF??? Is he dating YOU, too?!?! Is NOTHING sacred?!?!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

It's time for the collective mindset to kick in and harumph us back to our sorrowful mindset of "I know what's wrong with you, I just don't know what's wrong with me" (point 6 on the deleted "7 ways to get a thread deleted" thread)
All this laughing and carrying on is inappropriate. I'm reporting this to Maverick, and points will roll. No hilarity will ensue.
Exceptions for the naked picture folks. We're special.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

nehimama said:


> Goodness! How did YOU get a pic of my newest BF??? Is he dating YOU, too?!?! Is NOTHING sacred?!?!


Whassamatterwichoo Nehi? If he heads anywhere near me, its gonna be a "bug on the windshield day" for twinkle toes. But if I had known he was YOUR beau, I woulda thought twice before letting that photo out.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<facepalm...> I think I dated him, too. Boy gets around. Obviously.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Raeven said:


> <facepalm...> I think I dated him, too. Boy gets around. Obviously.


OH! MY! GAWD!!!!:runforhills:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I'm sure I've seen him hanging around my neighborhood.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

papiere-bitte!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> Dusting off the wand...from the days when laughter filled the forum...


After you're done chugging all that energy drink and beer I hope you don't go for the wood finish. It's intended for furniture and floors.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

SilverFlame819 said:


> We all understand this... But obviously the majority of the population disagrees with this being a policy. WHY is it a policy that kids are allowed on a Singles board? Is there a point to it? Why do they need access to information geared toward adult, single homesteaders? I think that it's fine that there is a limit of raunch that the owners would like to see here, but for the life of me, I just don't understand why kids are allowed access to the Singles section.


ST has always been there for anybody who wants to drop in, just like Country Families or the Pet Forum or whatever. It is not that we have a policy of allowing kids in: say, rather, that we have never tried to filter them out.

We have always had a couple of teenaged posters: teenagers date also!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

doodlemom said:


> After you're done chugging all that energy drink and beer I hope you don't go for the wood finish. It's intended for furniture and floors.


Taking a hint from the creativity thread

Glue!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Terri said:


> ST has always been there for anybody who wants to drop in, just like Country Families or the Pet Forum or whatever. It is not that we have a policy of allowing kids in: say, rather, that we have never tried to filter them out.
> 
> We have always had a couple of teenaged posters: teenagers date also!


Well, ick! Actually I think I've figured out which ones post here and ignore then but that's really icky that you sanction such here.. I've mentioned before being propositioned quire crudely by a 13ish year old boy on the street while working; I couldn't respond appropriately because I was in uniform and can't here without "educating the child". Got the rules now.

Tarts are really very good.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I don't understand why singles site = sexual innuendo site. This never was a dating site as far as anyone has ever stated. It was a site to help single people get ideas on how to homestead, etc.

Why do people think that a site that has single in the name, means that sex and innuendo are what the site is about? Married people have sex and think of sex too, and I dont see it all over the other forums........unless you are in the goat forum 

Arent there enough other sites around that people can do that kind of thing and say that kind of thing on, without complaining that this one doesn't allow it? :shrug: This site shouldn't be R rated just because we are single and posting.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Well shygal i guess i agree, kinda.

But

I think its also extremely rare for conversation to be g rated. I dont even know if they make g rated movies anymore, and i have kids.

There is respect for others, and there is common sense.

Besides, i am single, and sexual innuendo is about the only excitememt i get! Lol!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

mickm said:


> Besides, i am single, and sexual innuendo is about the only excitememt i get! Lol!


Sadly most of the good stuff goes "right over my head" but when I catch a whiff of what was and will never be again this 95 year old bat giggles a little remembering her frisky days.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

The Accuser


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> I missed all the brewhaha....at least I wasn't the reason the threads were pulled!


Thankfully me too!


----------

